# New to Stream 4K...Not sure it's what I hoped it was...



## 56_Kruiser (Oct 26, 2021)

I purchased one of these given all the great reviews. I'm thinking about moving to all streaming plus OTA.

My wife isn't enthused about having something that you have to know what is where and hunt for shows, as compared to how TV watcing is from a Dish Hopper.

With very little experience in it so far, here is my expectations vs. experience. Maybe someone can let me know if I just need to invest more effort to get it (which is not on my wife's bucket list), or if my impressions are pretty accurate:


Expectations: Sounded like I could just tell it what I"m subscribed to, and what shows I like, and then there's no menus or hunting needed
What I'm eperiencing: I will say that the My Shows does list of all the shows I have selected {I presume...didn't check it out extensively). But it is a random display, not alphabetical, without noticing at the bottom you need to pres 1 to sort
It does not default to the My Shows when you first go into it, so right off the bat you need to get to the menu and select My Shows
As well, if you were watching something, and didn't finish, you have to know what it was, and where you were watching it to resume.

I'm not quite sure what makes up the guide. It does not seem to match the channels I have available from my subscriptions, such as Hulu Live, nor YouTube TV (I had this when I got the unit, and dropped it for Hulu Live)

All that being said, I'm going to explore some more before I decide to return it. Simpliciy is what I'm looking for, for my wife.

​


----------



## 56_Kruiser (Oct 26, 2021)

With a couple more hours of experience, I am happier with what I'm finding, albeit my complaints above still exist.

One thing I'd like to have a setting for is related to browsing movies. It lists a LOT of movies which you have to rent. I'd like to be able to have it show 'free' movies only. There is enough entertainment that in general I don't see the need to rent movies. And, it seems the device shows more movies you have to rent than otherwise.

I'll post more here as I go, in the off chance someone may find it interesting or helpful to new users.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

You can deTivo it and use it as Android tv. Google Android tv to see videos on YouTube on how it works.


----------



## 56_Kruiser (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

56_Kruiser said:


> Thanks. I'll check it out.


Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up


----------



## 56_Kruiser (Oct 26, 2021)

I need to investigate the idea of "De-Tivo". I'm not sure that provides a solution for what I was hopingi to get with it.

I am doubtful there is anything out there that will do what I see as ideal. Main goal is to have something that provides one screen that aggregates all of the streaming services I have. If I watch half of something, that item will be in a Just Watched line, and noted it is not finished...line at bottom of the item or something. 

My wife is not interested in having to go look at Prime, then Netflix, then Peacock, etc. An aggregation of whats going on on all of them in one place. 

Since I posted, I have spent more time in the Stream 4K, and it does some of that, minus showing what you have watched. So, if I watched half of a show on Prime, and want to come back to it 3 days later, I may at that point have no idea which service I was watching it on, and there is no reference in the 4K screens to let me know.

Probably wanting too much.


----------



## ts4kuser (Oct 20, 2021)

Have you tried the Reelgood app? You can install it on the TiVo Stream 4k. It aggregates listings from all the services and you can track the shows you watch. I think that would be closest to what you're looking for.


----------



## 56_Kruiser (Oct 26, 2021)

ts4kuser said:


> Have you tried the Reelgood app? You can install it on the TiVo Stream 4k. It aggregates listings from all the services and you can track the shows you watch. I think that would be closest to what you're looking for.


Wish I'd seen this sooner. I returned the Stream 4K earlier today. But I'll try it with my phone.

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------

